# Mini baker



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_428972-2079...ffold&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=scoffold&facetInfo=
Do you guys use these at all? My next 2 months will be all 9ft ceilings with lots of long narrow closets. Other then stilts what do you guy use for 9ft stuff?


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I use a 5' one daily, newer ones are built like chit but ya can't beat the price


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

4' ladder seems to be what I grab first.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

boco said:


> http://www.lowes.com/pd_428972-2079...ffold&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=scoffold&facetInfo=
> Do you guys use these at all? My next 2 months will be all 9ft ceilings with lots of long narrow closets. Other then stilts what do you guy use for 9ft stuff?


I use it for my tool holder and the auto mud pump


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I dont even have a 4 or 6 ft ladder. We use stiltz so much they arent really needed. My new guy doesnt wear them and he is my closet guy. I am probly gonna pick one up a try it. My concerns were stabilty and leaving dings in me walls. Worst can I can use it as a tool holder.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

boco said:


> http://www.lowes.com/pd_428972-2079...ffold&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=scoffold&facetInfo=
> Do you guys use these at all? My next 2 months will be all 9ft ceilings with lots of long narrow closets. Other then stilts what do you guy use for 9ft stuff?


I could not live without mine Boco!! I bought a Bil-jax mini about 9 years ago It cost me $340  I don't regret It tho ..Compared to the warner /and cheapos The bil-jaxs Are well worth the extra coin ..The warner's have plastic wheels and junk metal planks ..Where the Bil-jaxs are rubber wheels and steel planks [heavy gauge] Also there wider/taller and longer than what H/D or Blowes sells ...I use It for a work station ..I run out closets on 9' and 10' work ...If I can find a way off the stilts I WILL!!
I sand out with the mini on 9' and 10' ceilings [I hate sanding off stilts!]


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

This Is 2Bucks mini!!! Now You tell me that mini ain't been put to good use!:whistling2:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

moore said:


> This Is 2Bucks mini!!! Now You tell me that mini ain't been put to good use!:whistling2:


 Ok got it. Get the heavy duty one. I dont really mind taping closets but My new guy just started doing angles and I want him to be comfortable cause I got a butt load of them coming. So far he is really doing a nice job. Looks like yours get alot of action. I also like sanding of a 5ft baker. I stick sand main and masterbedroom ceilings off baker then jump on stiltz for angles. I keep a clamp light , 4inch knife and extra sponges on baker for easy access. Mixing it up helps on the back and knees.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> This Is 2Bucks mini!!! Now You tell me that mini ain't been put to good use!:whistling2:


no no thats 2bjrs mini:jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya, I used to sub out some jobs to an older gentlemen who worked for me and he always had his mini baker. Even if he was on stilts, at the very least he'd have his bucket of mud loaded up on the baker as well as various tools, screw driver in the bunny ears, exacto knife, a few different putty knives, oh and his tape roller. He was a hand taper, so he's always hang his tape roller off the bunny ears and would just pull himself what he needed. Seemed to work for him. But everywhere he went, he had that mini baker.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> no no thats 2bjrs mini:jester:


The mini and the bucket are a mess ...but look at the floor!
HTF Does he do that??


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> The mini and the bucket are a mess ...but look at the floor!
> HTF Does he do that??


dunno moore, but that is making me wonder how many times he slipped and fell on his bean


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I've got both a heavy duty mini and one like 2buck has. The heavy cost 3X as much, weighs 50% more, has a 30% bigger work platform area, and has quality wheels that really roll, to the point where it's a bit 'scary' to work off of. It's also harder to get it in and out of places. So the 2buck type gets taken and used. More job friendly, and if someone steals it off a jobsite, I'm not out $400.00.

I saw an aluminum mini at HD awhile ago. A little more $ than the steel, but I thought the reduced weight would be nice.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Speaking of scaffold.....This looks like a sweet deal. http://www.scaffoldframe.com/Used_Aluminum_Walkboard_p/used-wbaa197.htm


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I've got both a heavy duty mini and one like 2buck has. The heavy cost 3X as much, weighs 50% more, has a 30% bigger work platform area, and has quality wheels that really roll, to the point where it's a bit 'scary' to work off of. It's also harder to get it in and out of places. So the 2buck type gets taken and used. More job friendly, and if someone steals it off a jobsite, I'm not out $400.00.
> 
> I saw an aluminum mini at HD awhile ago. A little more $ than the steel, but I thought the reduced weight would be nice.


one dwc brought 3 alumi bakers to the site and I carried one fully assembled up stairs to the next floor, we had no chain lock and eyeballs were peeled we started getting nervous the might be gone come morning


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> one dwc brought 3 alumi bakers to the site and I carried one fully assembled up stairs to the next floor, we had no chain lock and eyeballs were peeled we started getting nervous the might be gone come morning


The hollow pole type??


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> The hollow pole type??


yes they could not take a beating but worth every cent


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

boco said:


> http://www.lowes.com/pd_428972-2079...ffold&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=scoffold&facetInfo=
> Do you guys use these at all? My next 2 months will be all 9ft ceilings with lots of long narrow closets. Other then stilts what do you guy use for 9ft stuff?


Like others have said pay a little more, and it will be well worth it. I have a old 4' Sonny, and my brother has a 4' Werner. The Werner is an absolute piece of junk, the wheels are just small enough so they wont go over cords, and the tubing is much thinner than mine. I picked up a used Perry 6' thats pretty close to my Sonny, and have been happy with that one also.http://www.alstapingtools.com/step-up-workstand-45x45x21-5-1.aspx

http://www.alstapingtools.com/step-up-workstand-45x45x21-5.aspx


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

boco said:


> I dont even have a 4 or 6 ft ladder. We use stiltz so much they arent really needed. My new guy doesnt wear them and he is my closet guy. I am probly gonna pick one up a try it. My concerns were stabilty and leaving dings in me walls. Worst can I can use it as a tool holder.


 Those lil minis are pretty handy, but I would be lost without my 4' ladder. Having clean floors helps with the mini but dings in the wall do happen. You really should grab a 4' ladder though, keep an eye on it because everybody will be using/borrowing it:yes:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Perry used to make the best roll n folds and bakers, when they went out of business I think it was Nuwave that picked up their mfg.

http://www.nuwavescaffold.com/page05.html

As far as bakers go, Renegade is the brand you see go for so cheap, much lower quality and less stable


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Lil Perry:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> if someone steals it off a jobsite, I'm not out $400.00.
> .


OH!! Why did you half to bring that up!!!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Bought one like this a few years ago at a liquidation place for 20.00: http://www.xs-stock.co.uk/xs0003-3-step-household-steel-step-ladders-step-ladders-new.html

Best 20.00 I've spent, tool wise. Gives a light, easy to stand on platform that I can turn around on and work off of; can get close up into the corners, into closets, and without banging walls; snaps open and shut easy and fast so can get around with it. I usually use it more than my 2 stepper bench.


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

I've taken a couple of my old baker scaffolds and cut them in half with an angle grinder, them filed the edges. It's just sometimes easier and less in the way without the ladder side being in your way.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Bought one like this a few years ago at a liquidation place for 20.00: http://www.xs-stock.co.uk/xs0003-3-step-household-steel-step-ladders-step-ladders-new.html
> 
> Best 20.00 I've spent, tool wise. Gives a light, easy to stand on platform that I can turn around on and work off of; can get close up into the corners, into closets, and without banging walls; snaps open and shut easy and fast so can get around with it. I usually use it more than my 2 stepper bench.


got one here, nice for tight area and folds down to nothing that and stilts is all I need:thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Mudslinger said:


> Like others have said pay a little more, and it will be well worth it. I have a old 4' Sonny, and my brother has a 4' Werner. The Werner is an absolute piece of junk, the wheels are just small enough so they wont go over cords, and the tubing is much thinner than mine. I picked up a used Perry 6' thats pretty close to my Sonny, and have been happy with that one also.http://www.alstapingtools.com/step-up-workstand-45x45x21-5-1.aspx
> 
> http://www.alstapingtools.com/step-up-workstand-45x45x21-5.aspx


I had never heard of a Sonny scaffold, came across this http://www.toplockcorp.com/AboutUs/SonnyPerry/tabid/59/Default.aspx

Interesting to know the history behind the chit we use


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> I had never heard of a Sonny scaffold, came across this http://www.toplockcorp.com/AboutUs/SonnyPerry/tabid/59/Default.aspx
> 
> Interesting to know the history behind the chit we use


that's cool ...I use two sets if you keep one shelf low ,it keeps it from twisting and you can use it as a shelf


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Couldn't live without It!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> got one here, nice for tight area and folds down to nothing that and stilts is all I need:thumbsup:


Good stuff, Joe.

In hindsight, especially at the $20.00 price that I could've bought them at, I should've bought 2-3 more, to spread throughout a jobsite. But I didn't know it would come in so handy.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Philma Crevices said:


> I had never heard of a Sonny scaffold, came across this http://www.toplockcorp.com/AboutUs/SonnyPerry/tabid/59/Default.aspx
> 
> Interesting to know the history behind the chit we use


Thanks for posting that, I wondered what had become of that company.


----------



## nd636 (Feb 10, 2014)

boco said:


> http://www.lowes.com/pd_428972-2079...ffold&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=scoffold&facetInfo=
> Do you guys use these at all? My next 2 months will be all 9ft ceilings with lots of long narrow closets. Other then stilts what do you guy use for 9ft stuff?


I have had one of these for 8 years. I don't use it that much except for a stand for my mud and tools. For 100 dollars you can't go wrong. I use my walk-up benches the most since I can reach out off of them. I have gone for a ride on the little scaffold before trying to reach out from it.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> Couldn't live without It!


*I added a bottom shelf for tools*


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Ice I need to borrow your baker set up. Thats pretty sweet. I need to get up 3 stories next week. I have to rent some staging. I will get some pics. This place has an amazing view of jay peak vermont, lake champlain and can even see montreal at nite (70 miles away). Sometimes I wish i was a trust fund kid.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> *I added a bottom shelf for tools*



Looks cool Ice. But just one minor criticism, can you please clean the lens of your camera or adjust the focus. Thanks Ice Man.:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

gazman said:


> Looks cool Ice. But just one minor criticism, can you please clean the lens of your camera or adjust the focus. Thanks Ice Man.:thumbsup:


my cell phone is just an old flip phone...crappy  phone ...sorry.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

No worries Ice, thought you might be hiding stuff in the blur:whistling2:.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I know what you are saying Gaz. Could be some Patent Pending ideas he is covering up. But that's good. If I saw all Ice's inventions at once my mind would be blown!


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

I never bothered to shorten the platform.it works really well for cathederals.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

b said:


>


I've never seen sub floor run that way Bernie. Makes sense! Would make for a stronger frame. I like how you coat you butts before applying the no-coat ..:thumbsup:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

9' ceilings should be hung with 2 Wallboard Walkups.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

I have about 350' of nocoat in this one.it,s a c shaped linwood style,open loft,17,ooosq.ft. of drywall.it's all fun.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

b said:


> I have about 350' of nocoat in this one.it,s a c shaped linwood style,open loft,17,ooosq.ft. of drywall.it's all fun.


Hey Bernie, do you have the plank that came with that aluminum scaffold? I havnt seen one of those in years. Those are great scaffolds. Do the wheels have sleeves that extend it up like another 2 or 3'?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

chris said:


> Hey Bernie, do you have the plank that came with that aluminum scaffold? I havnt seen one of those in years. Those are great scaffolds. Do the wheels have sleeves that extend it up like another 2 or 3'?


Chris,
These scaffolds were made by Upright of Berkeley CA. I've had one for over 20 years. OSHA made the long legs illegal some time ago. 12" is the max allowed now. Upright is superior to Werner in every way.
Here I am painting the back of my house in 2012.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Great scaffold there:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Chris,
> These scaffolds were made by Upright of Berkeley CA. I've had one for over 20 years. OSHA made the long legs illegal some time ago. 12" is the max allowed now. Upright is superior to Werner in every way.
> Here I am painting the back of my house in 2012.


OK...That scaffold is nice! But that lawn is f/n sweet man!!!!:yes:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

chris said:


> Hey Bernie, do you have the plank that came with that aluminum scaffold? I havnt seen one of those in years. Those are great scaffolds. Do the wheels have sleeves that extend it up like another 2 or 3'?


this scaffold came out of a prison that closed down.a friend did the salvage on it.i bought the platform and was to lazy to shorten it,glad I didn't.it also extends up with the threaded lock in legs.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

JustMe said:


> Bought one like this a few years ago at a liquidation place for 20.00: http://www.xs-stock.co.uk/xs0003-3-step-household-steel-step-ladders-step-ladders-new.html
> 
> Best 20.00 I've spent, tool wise. Gives a light, easy to stand on platform that I can turn around on and work off of; can get close up into the corners, into closets, and without banging walls; snaps open and shut easy and fast so can get around with it. I usually use it more than my 2 stepper bench.


and you have bruises on your shins all the time don't you......


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

moore said:


> Speaking of scaffold.....This looks like a sweet deal. http://www.scaffoldframe.com/Used_Aluminum_Walkboard_p/used-wbaa197.htm


thats is:thumbsup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the pics guys. I just order a mini bil jax. On my other project I ended subing out the staging set up.. It was actually cheaper then renting at rental store. Plus i dont have to worry about the hardwood floors. Anyways I will get some pics.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> OK...That scaffold is nice! But that lawn is f/n sweet man!!!!:yes:


The Grass is Greener:jester:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> Chris,
> These scaffolds were made by Upright of Berkeley CA. I've had one for over 20 years. OSHA made the long legs illegal some time ago. 12" is the max allowed now. Upright is superior to Werner in every way.
> Here I am painting the back of my house in 2012.


Nice looking paint job too:thumbsup: Looks like you got a little spray on the facia:whistling2:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

chris said:


> Nice looking paint job too:thumbsup: Looks like you got a little spray on the facia:whistling2:


That's what the scaffold was for, i was brushing, and rolling the trim. Don't think i took an after shot? That pic was like 5:30 am in June.
Edit: now that i look at it, that was the night before prepped and ready to go in the am. Gotta get that Glidden Pro going before the temps get to high.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> That's what the scaffold was for, i was brushing, and rolling the trim. Don't think i took an after shot? That pic was like 5:30 am in June.
> Edit: now that i look at it, that was the night before prepped and ready to go in the am. Gotta get that Glidden Pro going before the temps get to high.


 Must have been previous painters, I can see the trim being painted, I thought you may have sprayed the siding. I couldnt help but notice the overspray on the facia . Im sure you took care of it when painting the trim:thumbsup:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

chris said:


> Must have been previous painters, I can see the trim being painted, I thought you may have sprayed the siding. I couldnt help but notice the overspray on the facia . Im sure you took care of it when painting the trim:thumbsup:


I did spray the siding, and what you see is the night before I did the trim.
Sorry for any confusion, but there was overspray on the trim. The house was a foreclosure that was 9 years old when I got it for $107,000 in June of 2011. I've done the inside, and front & back. It just needed to be cleaned up for my wife's 50th party.


----------

